# شرح p6 في عشرين درس صوت وصورة جديدة للمهندس هاشم حسن



## أبو نادر (28 أكتوبر 2009)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم​
*إخوتي الكرام هذه محاضارت في شرح برنامج البريمافيرا 6 بالصوت والصورة وبالتفصيل للمهندس هاشم حسن جزاه الله كل خير وهي غير المحاضرات الستة القديمة *
المحاضره الاولي

http://www.4shared.com/file/13796329...avera6_L1.html
المحاضره الثانيه

http://www.4shared.com/file/13796330...avera6_L2.html
المحاضره الثالثه
http://www.4shared.com/file/13820953...avera6_L3.html
المحاضره الرابعه
http://www.4shared.com/file/13820953...avera6_L4.html
المحاضره الخامسه
http://www.4shared.com/file/14034988...avera6_L5.html
المحاضره السادسه
http://www.4shared.com/file/14034987...avera6_L6.html
المحاضره السابعه
http://www.4shared.com/file/14102385...avera6_L7.html
المحاضره الثامنه
http://www.4shared.com/file/14148209...avera6_L8.html
المحاضره التاسعه
http://www.4shared.com/file/14189054...avera6_L9.html
المحاضره العاشره
http://www.4shared.com/file/14189053...vera6_L10.html
المحاضره الحاديه عشر
http://www.4shared.com/file/14189052...vera6_L11.html
المحاضره الثانيه عشر
http://www.4shared.com/file/14189406...vera6_L12.html
المحاضره الثالثه عشر
http://www.4shared.com/file/14189406...vera6_L13.html
المحاضره الرابعه عشر
http://www.4shared.com/file/14189405...vera6_L14.html
المحاضره الخامسه عشر
http://www.4shared.com/file/14189406...vera6_L15.html
المحاضره السادسه عشر
http://www.4shared.com/file/14273796...vera6_L16.html
المحاضره السابعه عشر
http://www.4shared.com/file/14273796...vera6_L17.html
المحاضره الثامنه عشر
http://www.4shared.com/file/14273795...vera6_L18.html
المحاضره التاسعه عشر
http://www.4shared.com/file/14273797...vera6_L19.html
المحاضره العشرون
http://www.4shared.com/file/14273797...vera6_L20.html
الموضوع منقول 
ارجو الدعاء للمهندس هاشم حسن 
جزاه الله كل خير
ونرجو من ذوي الخبرة أعطاء الرأي في الدروس وهل الباحث عن المستوى المتوسط والمتقدم ينتفع بها


----------



## k.fateh (29 أكتوبر 2009)

الروابط لاتعمل ؟


----------



## ياسر السيد احمد (29 أكتوبر 2009)

عند الضغط على اللينك أحصل على الرسالة التالية


" ارتباط الملف الذي طلبته غير صالح "


----------



## mouh (29 أكتوبر 2009)

الرجاء اعطاء روابط جديدة من فضلك و شكرا


----------



## eng_houssam (29 أكتوبر 2009)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
أخي العزيز الرجاء التأكد من الوابط فهي لا تعمل


----------



## معتزابراهيم (1 نوفمبر 2009)

*السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
أخي العزيز الرجاء التأكد من الوابط فهي لا تعمل*


----------



## k.fateh (2 نوفمبر 2009)

الموضوع موجود في الهندسة المدنية بروابط جيدة.


----------



## أبو نادر (2 نوفمبر 2009)

أسف الروابط الصحيحة
هنا


----------



## حسام الحو (2 نوفمبر 2009)

الاخ المهندس / أبونادر خالص الشكر والتقدير لك .
وخالص الشكر والتقدير للمهندس /هاشم حسن على مجهوده المبارك بهذه الشرح .
وجزاكم الله خيرا جميعاً .
والحقيقة باحترم جدا المشاركات اللى فيها نتائج مجهود شخصي من حيث البحث والتطبيق والمشاركة ..
فخالص الاحترام لكم جميعاً.


----------



## ايمن حسين (3 نوفمبر 2009)

الرجاء تحديث الروابط لانها لاتعمل 
ولكم جزيل الشكر 
وكل التقدير


----------



## كريم حميد محمد (3 نوفمبر 2009)

السلام عليكم
ان روابط البرنامج لا تعمل ارجو ان تزودنا باخرى تعمل


----------



## كريم حميد محمد (3 نوفمبر 2009)

السلام عليكم

لقد دخلت على الروابط لكنها لا تعمل ارجو تحديثها 

مع جزيل الشكر


----------



## ahmedafatah (4 نوفمبر 2009)

جزاك الله كل خيرررررررررر


----------



## mohammed_huseiny (6 نوفمبر 2009)

الروابط لا تعمل
مع التحيه


----------



## م/وفاء (7 نوفمبر 2009)

السلام عليكم
ان روابط البرنامج لا تعمل ارجو ان تزودنا باخرى تعمل


----------



## mahmoudhafez2000 (7 نوفمبر 2009)

http://rapidshare.com/files/303756681/Primavera6_L1.wmv
http://rapidshare.com/files/303671676/Primavera6_L10.wmv
http://rapidshare.com/files/303671561/Primavera6_L11.wmv
http://rapidshare.com/files/303671314/Primavera6_L12.wmv
http://rapidshare.com/files/303671419/Primavera6_L13.wmv
http://rapidshare.com/files/303670974/Primavera6_L14.wmv
http://rapidshare.com/files/303671181/Primavera6_L15.wmv
http://rapidshare.com/files/303671637/Primavera6_L16.wmv
http://rapidshare.com/files/303671074/Primavera6_L17.wmv
http://rapidshare.com/files/303671110/Primavera6_L18.wmv
http://rapidshare.com/files/303671832/Primavera6_L19.wmv
http://rapidshare.com/files/303756682/Primavera6_L2.wmv
http://rapidshare.com/files/303671246/Primavera6_L20.wmv
http://rapidshare.com/files/303756684/Primavera6_L3.wmv
http://rapidshare.com/files/303756685/Primavera6_L4.wmv
http://rapidshare.com/files/303756686/Primavera6_L5.wmv
http://rapidshare.com/files/303671548/Primavera6_L6.wmv
http://rapidshare.com/files/303671381/Primavera6_L7.wmv
http://rapidshare.com/files/303756687/Primavera6_L8.wmv
http://rapidshare.com/files/303671788/Primavera6_L9.wmv​


----------



## Civil Ahmed Ragab (20 نوفمبر 2009)

_*والله يا بشمهندس ممدوح مش عارف اقول ليك ايه على هذا المجهود الاكتر من رائع.... فجزاك الله خير الجزاء
وجزى صاحب الروابط الاصلية, وطبعا البشمهندس هاشم..... وربنا يوفق الجميع لما فيه الخير والسداد
*_


----------



## engahmedezz (22 نوفمبر 2009)

جزاااااااااااااااااااااكم الله خيرااااااااااا كثيرااااااااا
وبارك الله فيكم ومن شارك فى اخراج هذا المجهود الرائع


----------



## hardyheart (23 نوفمبر 2009)

شكرا أخي على المجهود الرائع جاري التحميل.


----------



## خالد سالم فهيم سالم (23 نوفمبر 2009)

*جزاك الله خير*

جزاك الله خيرا 
واسجل اعجابى باحترافيتك الهندسية والى الامام دائما ان شاء الله


----------



## mh1234eg (29 نوفمبر 2009)

*الرابط غير صالح الرجاء ايجاد الروابط الصالحة للتنزيل وللك جزيل الشكر والتحية*


----------



## أبو نادر (30 نوفمبر 2009)

الروابط شغالة ولكن ليست التي في أول مشاركة 
بل تجد الروابط الصحيحة هنا (علما بأني أشرت لها مسبقا)
كما وتوجد روابط على الرابدشير في الصفحة الثانية


----------



## أحمد مصطفى على (7 ديسمبر 2009)

الروابط لا تعمل


----------



## موديز (6 يناير 2011)

*اريد مساعدة*



mahmoudhafez2000 قال:


> http://rapidshare.com/files/303756681/primavera6_l1.wmv
> http://rapidshare.com/files/303671676/primavera6_l10.wmv
> http://rapidshare.com/files/303671561/primavera6_l11.wmv
> http://rapidshare.com/files/303671314/primavera6_l12.wmv
> ...


 

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته .........

كنت اريد مساعدة فى تحميل هذه الملفات حيث انها لا تعمل فقد استطعت تحميل حتى المحاضرة 10 ولكن بعد ذلك لا تعمل الروابط فكنت اتمنى ان اجدها فى موقع اخر او ان يرسلها لى احد على الايميل الخاص بى 

اتمنى ان اجد المساعدة


----------



## samelectric (9 يناير 2011)

thank you so much


----------



## Jamal (10 يناير 2011)

شكرا


----------

